# Maus mit "Flügeln"



## HisN (22. Januar 2017)

*Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Hey,
da mein kleiner Finger und der Daumen ständig über das Mauspad schrappt, suche ich eine Maus mit "Flügeln" auf denen man Daumen und kleinen Finger ablegen kann.

Im Moment nutze ich eine Razer Ouroboros, aber da verabschiedet sich so langsam das Mausrad, es klickt zwar noch, aber die Eingabe kommt nicht mehr im Windows an.
Da ich an sich sehr zufrieden mit dieser Maus bin, hatte ich mir vor einem Jahr schon eine zweite Organisiert, nachdem bei meiner ersten Ouroboros GENAU DAS GLEICHE passiert ist. Nicht mehr funktionierendes Mausrad (Klick).
Da sich Razer und Amazon gegenseitig den schwarzen Peter zuschieben von wegen Gewährleistung und ich keinen Bock mehr auf die ganze ******* habe mit den beiden, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Maus mit genau diesem Feature.

Gefunden habe ich bis jetzt nur die MAD CATZ R.A.T. Pro, aber da sind die Rezessionen ja mehr als durchwachsen (naja, nicht dass sie das bei der Ouroboros nicht währen^^).

Hat jemand eventuell noch einen anderen Vorschlag den ich mir anschauen könnte? Wichtig halt wirklich die Flügel für Daumen und kleinen Finger. Preis ... kann von mir aus bis 200 Euro gehen.

Thx.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Es gibt Mäuse, die einfach eine Vertiefung am Rand haben.

Ansonsten testen.


----------



## HisN (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Ich bin kein Fan von Bestellen und zurückschicken. Egal ob Recht oder nicht.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Vielleicht sagt dir diese Maus zu,ohne jetzt zu wissen wie groß deine Hand ist(klein,mittel,groß) und welche Sensortyp(Laser oder optisch IR oder beides)bevorzugst.
Hast keine angaben zu oder wunsch geäußert wie hoch der DPI Sensor max.sein soll mindestens und was noch wichtig ist wie hoch das Eigengewicht der Maus sein darf, 
mit oder ohne zusätzliche Gewichte wenn vorhanden.Und ich nehme an du bist rechtshänder,wenn nicht dann aufjedemfall angeben bei sowas.Ich bin kein freund derartiger Mäuse 
aus hyghenischen gründen und das reinigen ist aufwendiger,aber das ist geschmackssache des nutzers.

Cougar 700M Gaming-Maus | Review | Technic3D

grüße Brex


----------



## HisN (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Danke Brex,
mir sind die anderen "Werte" der Maus gar nicht so wichtig. Ich bin kein Profi-Hardcore-Zocker. Ich möchte einfach nur nicht das meine Finger auf dem Pad schleifen.
Die Linke Seite der Cougar sieht gut aus, aber was ist mir rechts? Wenn ich meinen Finger nicht konzentriert in diese Vertiefung lege, liegt er dann nicht sofort auf dem Boden auf, oder hält er sich auch ohne bewusste Aktion von mir in dieser Vertiefung?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Rechts ist eine mulde(für klein bzw.Ringfinger) und die Fläche ist genoppt um einen abrutschen zu verhindern.
Jetzt ist die frage wenn du die Handbalenauflage(2 verschiedene größen vorhanden und einstellbar in der höhe)auf dein Hand abgestimmt hast,
ob das deinen wünschen entspricht das kann keiner beantworten.Jede Maus hat ihre Eigenheit(en) und nur ein eigener Test kann das beantworten auf ergonomie und bedienbarkeit
im bezug auf deine Handgröße.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*



HisN schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Fan von Bestellen und zurückschicken. Egal ob Recht oder nicht.



Gibt ja auch noch richtige Läden. So zum reingehen. 

Da dann einfach testen, welche Sorte Mäuse am besten in der Hand liegt. Kommt ja auch auf die Größe an, die sich auf Bildern nur schwer einschätzen.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Hi HisN,

vielleicht eine Mionix Naos?

Grüße


----------



## HisN (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Thx, sieht rechts sehr gut aus .. reicht die Ablage links für den Daumen?


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

"Beobachte...(deinen Daumen)" Sorry, konnt' ich mir nicht verkneifen  nicht bös gemeint!

Also wenn ich mit meine Naos mit dem Palm-Griff greife liegt/schleift bei mir kein Finger über's Pad (...ich bin allerdings auch nicht der Größte und habe dementsprechend schmale Hände)

Grüße


----------



## HisN (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Ich hab Mädchen-Hände^^
Und wenn ich meine Ouroboros normal greife, dann schleifen sowohl Daumen wie auch kleiner Finger.
Auf der Arbeit haben wir Stino-MS-Mäuse. Beide Finger schleifen. Das mag ich nicht. Deshalb freue ich mich ja so über die Flügel der Ouroboros, darauf kann ich die Finger bequem ablegen.
D.h. die Kuhle müsste so tief sein, dass man seinen Finger auf dem unteren Rand ablegen kann. Und der Rand müsste so hoch sein, dass der Finger keinen Kontakt mit dem Pad bekommt^^


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Ok...also gerade nochmal meine Naos  "probegegriffelt" (ist halt "nur" eine B-Ware Ersatzmaus). Wenn ich, für mich normal, aus dem Handgelenk heraus die Maus bewege und die Hand per Palm greift, schleift kein Finger auf dem Pad. Wenn ich aber die Maus per Palm greife und die Maus eher aus der Schulter+Ellenbogen bewege, muss ich mit der Hand auf der Maus weiter vor rutschen und somit berührt auch mal der kleine Finger das Pad.

Kannst ja mal gucken, ich hab relativ gute Erfahrungen gemacht mir "gebrauchte" Naos' zu kaufen. Natürlich auf die "Defekte" achten, aber ich musste die eigentlich nur kurz mit einem Brillenputztuch die Oberfläche abreiben und alles war schick (kl. Kratzer auf de Unterseite interessieren mich eher weniger^^).

So könnteste günstig eine ergattern bei Amazon und es tut finanziell nicht so weh, wenn sie doch nichts ist.

Grüße


----------



## HisN (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Die Rezessionen in Amazon sind ja teilweise vernichtend^^


----------



## JoeKiller123 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "FlÃ¼geln"*

Ich habe die Sharkoon Skiller SGM1. Sie ist relativ günstig und hat deine gewünschten "Ablagen" für Daumen und den kleinen Finger. Außerdem schneidet sie fast immer gut ab bei den Vergleichen mit anderen Mäusen: Gaming Maus Testportal - Vorstellung der Testsieger

Ich zocke abe auch hauptsächlich MMOs, so dass ich echt nicht sagen kann, ob sie auch im FPS Bereich "sensortechnisch" mithalten kann... bin aber bisher super zufrieden mit ihr. Außerdem wollte ich nicht direkt wieder 100 Euro für ne Maus ausgeben!


----------



## HisN (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Thx für den Input. Schaue ich mir genauer an.


----------



## JackA (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Speedlink Omnivi


----------



## HisN (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Oh THx, die sieht ja genau richtig für meine Finger aus.


----------



## JackA (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Nur ist das viel zu teuer für ne Speedlink Maus.
Alternativ wär mir auch nur die Naos 7000 im Sinn. sonst gibts kaum Flügel-Mäuse.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Ich kann dir zwar nicht genau etwas zu diesem Modell sagen, ich hatte mir aber vor kurzem eine Mionix gekauft und am selben Tag ging sie wieder zurück. 
Ist leider alles andere als hochwertig verarbeitet gewesen. Sobald ich rechts und linksklick gleichzeitig durchgeführt habe, haben sich beide Tasten beim drücken berührt. 
Das ist einmal haptisch alles andere als schön und es kommt dann zu einer Art Tastenklemme. Zwar nur für einen kurzen Moment, aber das war kaum auszuhalten. Das gleiche hatte ich mal mit einer Logitechmaus. 
Seitdem achte ich beim Mauskauf darauf, das die beiden Tasten weit genug voneinander getrennt sind und nicht nur ein mikrigen Spalt dazwischen haben. 
Falls du denkst "wann drückt man denn beide gleichzeitig?", das passiert quasi bei einem Shooter alle paar Sekunden (aimen und schießen).  

Kann natürlich sein, das ich Pech hatte und es eine Streuung bei der Verarbeitung gibt, aber da der Spalt so klein ist und ich es mich wieder erinnern ließ, als ich das Bild zur Naos sah, wollte ich dich zumindest vorher mal warnen


----------



## HisN (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Ich sehe mich schon zähneknirschend eine dritte Ouroboros bestellen


----------



## Nenharma (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "FlÃ¼geln"*

Moin HisN,

ich habe große Hände (Handschuhe erst ab Größe 11 bis 12) und habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der 

Speedlink Decus Gaming Mouse rot/schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

SPEEDLINK / Products / Gaming Accessories / PC Gaming / Mice / Corded / DECUS Gaming Mouse, black-red

gemacht. Ich arbeite im Palm-Griff und zocke im Fingertip-Modus. In Kombination mit einem Mousepad mit Handballenauflage rutscht kein Finger runter.
Sehr gut sind Ablageflächen für Ring- und Kleiner- -Finger!

Dazu ist der Preis nicht zu krass und die Software ist auch gut einstellbar.

Wenn du noch Fragen haben solltest immer raus damit!

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## JackA (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Eine kleine Info zur Decus: Das ist OEM Ware die Speedlink teuer verkauft. Bekommt man wesentlich günstiger z.B. von Patuoxun


----------



## Rudi-Brudi (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Ich hatte sehr lange Zeit eine Mionix Naos 7000 und war vollkommen zufrieden. Die Hand lag perfekt drauf, der Sensor ist spitze und sie ist super über's Pad gegleitet.  Das einzig Negative für mich war, dass man die Maus nie richtig "im Griff" hatte, da die Finger eben aufliegen und die Maus nicht "umklammern". Das wird aber bei jeder ergonomischen Maus der Fall sein. Also für's competitive Zocken fand ich sie dann doch eher ungeeignet.


----------



## HisN (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Eine kleine Info zur Decus: Das ist OEM Ware die Speedlink teuer verkauft. Bekommt man wesentlich günstiger z.B. von Patuoxun



Thx für den Link.
Bei 11 Euro kann man ja kaum noch was falsch machen^^


----------



## JackA (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Meine Lieblingsmaus, die die G502 abelöst hat, ist auch nen 16 Euro Import: TeckNet M009 xD
Achso... ja... ist natürlich die Form der Sharkoon und hat auch in gewisser Maßen Flügel... sorry dass ich das jetzt erst merke.


----------



## HisN (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

So Leute, vielen Dank noch mal für eure Hilfe, ich hab mir zähneknirschend noch eine Ouroboros bestellt. Und werd mal schauen ob ich die alte nicht wieder hinbekomme.


----------



## Sly84 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Tt eSPORTS Level 10M Advanced
G.Skill Ripjaws MX780
Speedlink OMNIVI
Speedlink DECUS RESPEC Gaming
MSI Interceptor DS300
Asus ROG Spatha
Diese Modelle haben Ablagen für Daumen und kleinen Finger.

Eventuell wäre auch die Logitech MX Master noch eine Möglichkeit. Kenne noch ein altes Modell von Logitech welches diese Form hatte und da hatte ich mit dem kleinen Finger auch keine Probleme bekommen.

Sind so die Mäuse die ich gefunden hab und deine Anforderungen erfüllen sollten. Ich selber hab bis dato nur ein paar Erfahrungen mit der Logitech Variante gemacht.


----------



## HisN (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Hmmm... die Rog Sparta probiere ich glatt aus^^


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

also ich hab die R.A.T 8 und kann mich nicht beklagen. gut es ist eine typische RAT vom griff her, aber ich mag das und nutze schon seit 3 mäusen nurnoch die rat mäuse.
du kannst daumen wie kleinen finger ablegen, den kleinennfigber wenn du das glatte seitenteil durch die ablage ersetzt (liegt dabei).
und warum nutze ich nur die mäuse?  zum einen ich finde sie liegt gut in der hat (auch in meinen grosen händen wegen dem verstellen) UND weil ich das gleiche problem hatte wie du. im desktop und rpg nutzen eher weniger, aber in shootern wo schnellenreaktion gefragt war stört mich immer wieder der kleine finger. entweder durch wiederstand in der bewegung die zu verschätzen führte oder er rutschte gar ein stück drunter was einerseits wehtat und natürlich den sicheren tot im game.
mit den gummibeschichtungen auf den teilen greift sich das ganze auch noch angenehm


----------



## Sly84 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Mal von dem netten Preis abgesehen (Ok meine Roccat Tyon war auch nicht wirklich billig), so würdest du wohl mit den von dir erwähnten Mädchen-Händen (unterstelle mal kleine Hände) evtl. Probleme bekommen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinner hab ich in Tests gelesen, dass die sich an große Hände richtet. Spricht an sich ja für die Maus, da dass Schleifen der Finger über das Mauspad damit eig. ausgeschlossen sein sollte, allerdings könnte es vllt. Probleme beim erreichen und betätigen der Mausbuttons geben. Hier gilt vermutlich probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

das mit dem schleifen der finger kann mana uch mit grosen händen haben 
ich bin der lebende beweis^^.  da die finger 95% der zeit keine funktion haben sonder ja nach geiff auf oder neben der maus positioniert sind können diese in die quere kommen.
mir passierte es halt früher ohne die ablagen oft das nach einiger zeit zocken irgendwann man nimemr dran dachte die finger da oben zu behalten und mit den bewegungen der maus rutschten sie langsam runter von der maus. das mit den beiden fingern oben halten is was das selbst nach über 1 jahrzehnt gaming bei mir nicht zum automatismus wurde xD also suchte ich mir abhilfe.


----------



## HisN (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

<-- Mädchenhände


----------



## Sly84 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Maus mit "Flügeln"*

Ich mit meinen kleinen Händen hab das Problem mit dem kleinen Finger. Für den Daumen reicht die Ablage der Roccat Tyon, wobei ich auch ohne diese mit dem Daumen nicht mit dem Mauspad in Kontakt kommen würde. Leider hat sie für den kleinen Finger keine Ablage, wobei eine solche für mich echt von Vorteil wäre. Eine andere Maus kommt aber nicht wirklich in Frage, da die Tyon x Tasten besitzt und deren Anordnung für mich perfekt ist. "Früher als ich noch jung und alles besser war"^^ hatte ich nie solche Probleme und das bei Mäusen die keine Ablagen hatten. Erst in den letzten 2-3 Jahren hat sich bei mir dieser Schlendrian eingeschlichen. An sich ist es für mich nicht besonders störend, allerdings ergeben sich Nachteile bzw. negative Effekte sobald ich als Sniper bei Battlefield unterwegs bin, da das genaue zielen dadurch erschwert wird und öfters neu ansetzen bzw. nachjustieren muss. Ich muss an diesem Automatismus echt mal wieder ein wenig arbeiten. :/


----------

